# Dorico 4: annoying popup on opening



## cet34f (Mar 23, 2022)

For those of you who have both Cubase 12 and Dorico 4 installed, haven't you noticed some differences?

When you open Dorico 4, there is a pop-up asking you to open the activation manager, but it disappears after 5 seconds. When you open Cubase 12, nothing happens.

As I understand it, those 5 seconds are how long Dorico 4 takes to search for a license. This is sad because it shows that Cubase is Steinberg's biological child and Dorico has to suffer more from the lack of integration.

It's also sad because the popup acts like an "annoyance". You know, the kind that appears when you use freeware or trial software, like when you use Reaper but don't pay for it? Dorico 4 isn't even a freeware, which is even sadder, because you can't make that annoyance go away by paying for it.

I was going to write a ticket to Steinberg but decided to pass. If the big shots at Steinberg couldn't be convinced before releasing it, they can't be convinced now. I just need to have a rant and carry on. Hopefully, they will come to their senses.


----------



## benwiggy (Mar 23, 2022)

There's no pop-up for me, though I only have Dorico. Maybe it's not a universal problem, and can be fixed at your end?


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 23, 2022)

I have both, and don't get that message. Why not post on the Dorico forum and let them sort you out.

If you're trying to use Dorico while downloading Other VSL libraries with Vienna Assistant, that may be the problem.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't get that message, but what I do get is an eLicenser error. The only thing I have left on the eLicenser is Cubase 10, but to use it, I have to restart the machine to get the eLicenser to reset. I am not sure why Dorico 4 is accessing the eLicenser, but it happens like clockwork for me.


----------



## cet34f (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks, guys. 

If this is a notation issue, I will report to the Dorico team, but if it's a license issue, I don't bother reporting to Steinberg because I know they won't give Dorico access to their precious licenses.

I am surprised to know that most of you don't suffer from this issue though. I may have slow internet connection or cpu. 

Anyway, Jett's issue is way worse than mine, so I consider myself lucky .


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 24, 2022)

cet34f said:


> I may have slow internet connection or cpu.


Not the CPU. Mine is an old mobile Core i3 from 2011 and I haven't seen the popup either.


----------



## benwiggy (Mar 24, 2022)

What do you mean "Steinberg won't give Dorico access to their precious licences"? Dorico is a part of Steinberg, and they were the first to implement the new licence software in the group. The Dorico forum is full of licence issues being fixed by the Dorico team; temporary licences being handed out, etc.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 24, 2022)

cet34f said:


> I am surprised to know that most of you don't suffer from this issue though. I may have slow internet connection or cpu.


I do have the exact same "issue" and wrote about it yesterday in the 4.0.30 update thread. I don't mind waiting 5 seconds, but I can confirm this only happens with Dorico 4--Cubase 12 launches even faster than version 11. I'm running both programs on a clean Windows 10 installation, 11th gen i7 with blazing fast fiber, so I don't think it's hardware related. There's nothing else installed on this computer other than the Stream Deck software and a few workflow tools. I have some exclusions on Windows Defender and firewall, but I will investigate if something else is delaying the license check.


----------



## cet34f (Mar 24, 2022)

benwiggy said:


> What do you mean "Steinberg won't give Dorico access to their precious licences"?


This is just my guess and I could be wrong, but the 5 seconds seem to suggest that Dorico can't access the license directly and need to go through a remote server. That's why I blame the big shots at Steinberg. You can probably tell I'm hostile to Steinberg but generally fine with Dorico.



zolhof said:


> I do have the exact same "issue" and wrote about it yesterday in the 4.0.30 update thread.


I did not know there is already a post. Sorry for making this topic messy. I can see that Daniel has kindly replied, so hopefully, this issue can be fixed.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 16, 2022)

benwiggy said:


> There's no pop-up for me, though I only have Dorico. Maybe it's not a universal problem, and can be fixed at your end?


I only have Dorico 4 and that activation manager message appears briefly every time I start it which I must say I find a bit annoying, but I'm getting used to it because Dorico 4 still starts up so I ignore the message.


----------



## cet34f (Apr 20, 2022)

I just want to confirm that this has nothing to do with the computer. I installed Dorico 4 on another computer (a much better one) and its behavior is exactly the same. There is no reduction in pop-ups duration, not even a little. I think it has something to do with the account or the region.


----------

